# [Xorg] GM45, impossible de rentrer en session graphique

## Poussin

Bonsoir,

J'ai un soucis sur une machine (portable) équipé d'une puce GM4500 intel. Tout fonctionnait à merveille jusqu'à mon dernier reboot (malgré que ce soit un portable, il est resté quelques temps en fonction :s ). Affichage de GDM ok (mise à part le champs de saisir de login/pass d'une couleur inhabituelle). Une fois les infos d'identifications rentrées, écran figé (mais possibilité d'aller de switcher vers la ligne de commande / accès ssh / ...).

Durant la période précédent le reboot, j'ai fait pas mal de mise à jour, xorg-server entre autre. J'ai bien recompilé les drivers xorg. Après quelques recherches, j'ai mis à jour mon noyaux (2.6.32-r7 vers 2.6.36-r5): aucun effet.

Un petit tour du côté du Xorg.0.log me donne cette ligne (répétée une douzaine de fois par seconde):

```

[   752.126] (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit batch buffer, expect rendering corruption or even a frozen display: No such device.

```

et dans le /var/log/message:

```

localhost kernel: [  934.508128] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

```

Actuellement je suis dans l'état suivant:

```

$ uname -r

2.6.36-gentoo-r5

$ emerge -pv xorg-server xf86-video-intel mesa mesa-progs libdrm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.23  USE="libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -nouveau -radeon -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.9.1  USE="classic gallium nptl -debug -gles -llvm -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 5,511 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4  USE="ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.14.0  USE="dri" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.0.1  9,766 kB

 $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_U7300_@_1.30GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Feb 2011 03:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -msse4.1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -msse4.1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirror.elen.ktu.lt/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/science"

SYNC="rsync://orion/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 jpeg kpathsea laptop lcms libnotify mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline samba sdl session slang spell sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts vim-syntax vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

J'ai bien tenté des downgrades, mais je n'ai retrouvé aucune combinaison fonctionnelle (et ce n'est pas une solution :s )

Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur

Merci d'avance

----------

## netfab

Salut,

À mon avis, c'est le bug #354653, qui te mène au bug de freedesktop.

D'après ces bugs, ce patch appliqué sur libdrm-2.4.23 devrait résoudre ton problème.

Edit : si par hasard tu as une erreur de compilation en appliquant ce patch, peut-être bien qu'il faudrait appliquer le suivant aussi.

----------

## Poussin

J'ai installé la version git de l'overlay x11 (les 2 patchs sont appliqués) de libdrm et de xf86-video-intel. Le problème est le même que précédement.

Petite info, quand je me log, au lieu d'avoir un écran noir, actuellemet, j'ai tout d'abord le fond d'écran de mon bureau, et après quelques seconde, il passe en mode canal+ figé (mais je reconnais vaguement mon fond d'écran) et plus rien ne bouge (la souris reste net et mobile)

edit:

Par curiosité, j'ai créé un nouvel utilisateur pour tester. Il arrive dans gnome!... Mais les messages d'erreurs sont tjs présents dans /var/log/message (et ça explose TRES vite!!!!)

Je soupsonne que le freeze/truc pas beau avec mon compte, vienne de compiz qui se lance.

D'ailleurs, dans les logs de xorg suite à la connection de mon nouvel user:

```

(EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration.

```

Ce n'est pas joli joli

----------

## Poussin

Désespéré, j'ai fait une nouvelle installation sur disque USB histoire de voir ce que ça donne en repartant de rien. Ben vlà que ça fonctionne!

Malheureusement, je ne trouve pas ce qui cloche dans l'installation "principale". J'ai beau essayer de comparer les deux...

----------

## xavier10

Bonjour,

J'ai eu des problèmes similaires avec une autre configuration matérielle (Asus eee PC, intel i915). Il semble que je sois débarrasé du problème en masquant xf86-video-intel-2.14.0.

----------

## Poussin

Et pourtant, sur la "version disque usb" de mon installation ça tourne nickel en 2.14

----------

